# Mixing Neocaradinia Davidi & Palmata



## Tabatha

Yes, you read right, I am attempting to cross Neocaradinia Davidi with Palmata. The Palmata I'm using are snowballs, the Davidi I'm using is a mix of Bloody Mary, Blue Rilli, Orange Rili, Chocolate, wild and yellow.

I have no idea if they'll cross, the Bloody Mary tend to stick together as do the snowballs. There are males and females of all type in the aquarium so I'm guessing that in about 6 months, I'll see what happens.


----------



## infolific

This is the first I've heard of another Neocaridina in the hobby (here in TO that is). Have you noticed anything different (other than appearance) with the palmatas? Easier/hard to keep, breed, etc.? 

Either way, good luck with the cross-breeding!


----------



## Tabatha

The Palmata seem to be doing well, no losses and they're easy to spot in the aquarium. Same with the Bloody Mary. I lost one Chololate however, they're very hard to see as they blend in with the black substrate.

I had a big heavily saddled female Blue Rili moult yesterday so I'm hoping she'll breed soon.

Will keep you posted, thanks so much for commenting!



infolific said:


> This is the first I've heard of another Neocaridina in the hobby (here in TO that is). Have you noticed anything different (other than appearance) with the palmatas? Easier/hard to keep, breed, etc.?
> 
> Either way, good luck with the cross-breeding!


----------



## Tabatha

*Begin*

The experiment has begun. The Snowball Palmata has a nice saddle and the eggs are formed, I have removed the last and only Palmata male so if she berries up, it will be by a Davidi.

I have placed the male Palmata with two Bloody Mary Davidi which are quite large with heavy saddles.

Once the females are berried, they will be kept in a separate tank so I can observe the offspring.

Let's see what happens!


----------



## Tabatha

*A blessed event has occurred!*

Yesterday the Snowball Palmata male was chasing one of the Bloody Mary Davidi relentlessly. This morning, she is berried! I tried to take photos but I had added a catapa leaf, cinnamon sticks and alder cones to the tank so it's pretty much a black water tank at the moment. Fingers crossed she hangs on to them.

The Palmata male will be staying with the girls until the Snowball Palmata female in the Davidi tank is berried.


----------



## Tabatha

She struggled to hang on to the eggs all day, it looked like there were too many & it was her first "clutch" (for lack of a better term). However, I was able to scoop them up in a shrimp net, they're hovering over a bubbler but I have no idea if they're fertile or not.


----------



## Tabatha

Bloody Mary Female #2 (BMF2) is berried normally!

Tried to make DIY egg tumbler, not working, eggs sticking to foam. May abort.

Will do 30% water change later today.


----------



## Akinari

Thanks for keeping us updated! 
I'm sure a lot of us are waiting to see the fruits of your labour


----------



## Tabatha

I just witnessed my female Snowball Palmata breeding with a Blue Rili! Unfortunately, by the time I got my camera phone, they were done.  Woohoo, so excited to see what comes of that breeding!!


----------



## Tabatha

The female Snowball Palmata is berried but not heavily. I'm not surprised since this is her first clutch but disappointed nonetheless. Let's see if she holds on to them!


----------



## Tabatha

A day later, the female Snowball Palmata dropped all her eggs. Not surprising since it was her first clutch. I will selectively breed her on her next cycle with blue rilis.


----------



## Tabatha

I bred my Snowball Palmata female with Bloody Mary males, I thought she had dropped them all until I saw her juggling something. YOUTUBE VIDEO

She released a day or two after the video but I'm not sure I've seen them yet. I have a ton of babies in the tank, most are about 1/2" now, some smaller.


----------



## Tabatha

I now have my white Palmata female in a 4 gallon with 3 Bloody Mary females and a *Chocolate Davidi male*.

From Chocolate Davidi you could get blue diamonds and blue dreams. From White Palmata, Blue Pearls are possible. My hopes in this breeding is to get some form of blue.

From the Chocolate x Bloody Mary Davidi, I hope to get a deeper, darker red or perhaps black.

One of the BMFs was already bred with orange rili and possibly my white Palmata male.

In my 10g tank, I have spotted some tiny blues which would have to have come from my White Palmata female as no one else in the tank was berried.


----------

